# PETROL STATIONS



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

:evil: :evil: 
been trying to get fuel since FRIDAY! its now monday i have had to abandon the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif] at the parents house, as it RAN OUT of fuel at 7am [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Mc Donalds is open ... has been all the way thru christmas but a HUGE tesco, pay at pump isnt !??!! are u kidding?!
hopefully my partner can get me some fuel today.....

ive put £30 of 95 ron in too.. (thats now gone) so she was running like poop too [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Shell at Tynemouth is open


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i think thats a bit far from me  and i need a tesco


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

k10mbd said:


> i think thats a bit far from me  and i need a tesco


Kingston Park will be open then


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ive past 3stations this morning, all open even tescos, but thats in Lincoln


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

hehe still a bit far.. but that does mean most tesco's should be open! right?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Why does it have to be tesco? Shell was open yesterday in Wales.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

vpower gives me about 200 miles to a tank! so tesco momentum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I would think all Tescos will be open, by the way its tesco momentum for me as well


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

davelincs said:


> I would think all Tescos will be open, by the way its tesco momentum for me as well


WHEEEY the "momentum" gang  it is rather brilliant!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > I would think all Tescos will be open, by the way its tesco momentum for me as well
> ...


HaHa, the "momentum two ", i wonder how many more


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

gotta be lots more surely!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What we need is a " momentum "signature


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I just buy whatever's cheapest, you may get more out of the tank but it costs more, I'm sure they all work out about the same pence per mile.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

richieshore said:


> I just buy whatever's cheapest, you may get more out of the tank but it costs more, I'm sure they all work out about the same pence per mile.


well v-power would have to be half the price of momentum for that to work for me!
400 miles with momentum and 200 with v-power...


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I just buy whatever's cheapest, you may get more out of the tank but it costs more, I'm sure they all work out about the same pence per mile.
> ...


Probably just because that's what your car is used to? Who knows, I just remember reading something where they tested loads of fuel and they all worked out pretty much the same, in fact i think some of the super cheap ones actually worked out costing more but it's never more than a couple of quid per tank difference so personally I don't care too much and just buy whichever one i happen to be driving past at the time. Maybe I'll try your magic tesco one some day and see if it makes a difference!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> :evil: :evil:
> been trying to get fuel since FRIDAY! its now monday i have had to abandon the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif] at the parents house, as it RAN OUT of fuel at 7am [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Mc Donalds is open ... has been all the way thru christmas but a HUGE tesco, pay at pump isnt !??!! are u kidding?!
> hopefully my partner can get me some fuel today.....
> ...


Are you tanked up yet K10mbd ????????


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

just had a text from hubby.. nice full tank of momentum!!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

How the chuff do you get double the mileage just by changing fuel? Is momentum made from rockets or something?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

fook knows... ive always used momentum.... used vpower once :S


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll own up to being in the 'momentum' club but only cos tesco are cheaper than shell


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

the momentum trio!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What octane is Momentum?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> What octane is Momentum?


99 ron, its all answered here
http://www.tesco.com/Momentum99/productBenefits.asp


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think one tank is really enough to tell about a fuel. I just got an extra 2mpg on my last tank - but I did some longer cruises this tank.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i would like to try some more tanks of v-power...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

And here was me think the gang was picking up,Momentum :lol: , and it looks like we are going to loose a member.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

nooo ill stick with it! but just interested in why i only got 200 miles on V :S


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*note to yourself*

Do not let my fuel tank run too low! :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning Abi, did you have a good christmas?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Dotti said:


> *note to yourself*
> 
> Do not let my fuel tank run too low! :wink:


I had no choice


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > *note to yourself*
> ...


hubby had the card?? what a cad, imagine having to pay for ya own fuel lol


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I to use "Tesco Momentum" and get around 400 miles to the tank, and I'm not always too careful with the loud pedal.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Wow imagine that in fact I do and I had no choice. As I had 4 13 hour shifts in a row and none of the petrol stations were open at 6am or 9pm


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Whenever I put in non V-Power, my engine makes funny noises. I'm on a tank of momento at the moment and as ever I had a funny noise. It's most likely to be coincidence, but I always get a non-normal noise on at least one startup on non V-Power (although always super).

The car also doesn't feel as "free" as it normally does, but that's likely just to be in my mind.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

is that on v-power it doesnt feel as"free" or momentum?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

then forward plan..........there are another 11hrs in the day. i work 14hrs regular and do it 7 days a week and ohhhhhh ive never run out. woman multi task??? phhhffft jokin btw


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> then forward plan..........there are another 11hrs in the day. i work 14hrs regular and do it 7 days a week and ohhhhhh ive never run out. woman multi task??? phhhffft jokin btw


i did plan... i planned to get fuel on the friday.... as everyone i asked said "yeah of course it will be open its a HUGE tesco" and if not u always have pay at pump.. as it happened..it was closed


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> is that on v-power it doesnt feel as"free" or momentum?


Momentum. Most likely just my mind - but I've noticed it every time I've driven over Christmas.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dash said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > is that on v-power it doesnt feel as"free" or momentum?
> ...


just had my map done and wak said either v-power or momentum...........both are cool


----------

